# Norfolk Touring



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

HI

any suggestions for a site this weekend in norfolk, have to go to Simpsons Gt yarmouth for service, then onto some where any idea's

thanks


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Norfolk is a large county with quite poor roads so it may take some time to get anywhere.

You have Norwich which is very over rated, but has a castle whch is OK.

The Broads are the better area inc Wroxham, Beccles, Bungay and Horning that is a very nice place indeed.

North in Yarmouth a sorry looking place which has seen better days. But go North West to Hunstanton and Cromer that have faired better. The cliffs there are great but I think their are height restrictions

There is a great place called Sherringham where the steam train brings backs memories.

The Queens place at Sandringham is a very good day out and the CCC has a good site there.

Let me know what you are looking or via PM and I will try to advise.

I am not running Norfolk down just being realistic - This is of course from a Suffolk resident and hope the rivalry is taken in good heart!!!


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi, Dont take any notice of the suffolk guys, Norfolk is all lovely,
plus the roods are ok,
If you cant find anywhere I have a paddock at side of my bungalow, plus drive you could park on,
cheers;


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Suffolkians are jusst showing off, they got electricity before the Norfolk types.


2005 to be exact.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Electricity...wots that?

I still get mine for me Tractor.





PS (1-5 - Bryn Gunn and all that!!!)


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi you could go here: 

http://www.canaries.premiumtv.co.uk/page/Home/0,,10355,00.html

And have a nice meal with Delia 

I live on the border, and dont support any football teams.

And do not use campsites in the UK or in Europe if I can help it, sorry i'm not much help, but have a nice weekend anyway. We are off to a Rally. Bob. :lol:


----------



## 110868 (Mar 26, 2008)

www.galeriverside.co.uk

Just one look is all that you'll need to convince you that it's all just bootiful....


----------



## hiddenseven (Jul 19, 2008)

Thetford Forest (Great Hockham) C&CC site is lovely, nice walks in the forest. Pub within walking distant.
Cromer, Sheringham & Hunstanton are all nice. 
Yarmouth is good, depends on what you are looking for. There have been major roadworks lately around the Haven Bridge but I think they are all done now cos I haven't heard it mentioned on the radio. 
Nice little site in Eastgate, Cawston - Martinhole Farm..CL/CS room for 5
about 10 miles north of Norwich, if you fancy sightseeing in Norwich.
Wroxham for the broads........just explore!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we like the site at the river waveny centre it overlooks the broads.
http://www.waveneyrivercentre.co.uk/touring.asp the pool isn't open in winter but there is a nice pub serving meals.


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

We ended up in petney caravan park in between swaffam - kings lynn, was ok, one or two MH's about but the weather was not good sounded like someone playing drums on the mh roof.
Thanks for all your suggestions though.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Compaq5315 said:


> We ended up in petney caravan park in between swaffam - kings lynn, was ok, one or two MH's about but the weather was not good sounded like someone playing drums on the mh roof.
> Thanks for all your suggestions though.


 Hi we have often thought about trying this site, but as a light sleeper I have wondered about the road noise ? how did you find it, also is the indoor pool open at this time of year ?


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi the site is open all year round with the leisure centre being open also, 2 man sauna,3 man jacuzzi, a small swimming pool, and Gym (You would need induction 12.00 pounds) there was some road noise but not really noticeable we were pitched. although get the wrong pitch by the road and you will certainly know about it THe costs for swimming ETC 2.65 per adult.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice site next to Banham Zoo,Norfolk


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Compaq5315 said:


> Hi the site is open all year round with the leisure centre being open also, 2 man sauna,3 man jacuzzi, a small swimming pool, and Gym (You would need induction 12.00 pounds) there was some road noise but not really noticeable we were pitched. although get the wrong pitch by the road and you will certainly know about it THe costs for swimming ETC 2.65 per adult.


 Hi thanks for the reply..........we really ought to try this site and go and have a swim, from what I know you can book beauty treatments also, massage etc


----------

